# He's Home!!!



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Yay, made the drive to get home today. I was supposed to go yesterday but just couldn't get out of work in time to get back at a reasonable hour so I went today right after work!

He was SUCH a good boy on the ride home. The breeder warned me that he is a little car sick so she held off on his second meal and I fed him when we got home. He had one sickness episode but it was just fluid and then he slept the rest of the way.

He's such a mommas boy! I am just in love with him. He follows me around, if im sitting on the computer he sits near me and lifts his head up and puts one paw on the chair until i let him sit on my lap.

He even wanted to take a shower with me earlier, I let him sit outside and he waited. He seems to be very curious about water and isn't afraid of it at all.

He's so calm and loves to cuddle. He's perfect for me!

We have thrown our own names around. The breeders name is "hot rod" and we've thought about Ace, Vega, Kafka but none have really stuck yet! So, suggestions are welcome. I figure having him around will possibly give me ideas.

Thanks for looking! I'll get better pictures tomorrow. It's kind of late tonight.


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh wow, he is gorgeous!!! How old did you say he is? I love him!!


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!

He is stunning looking!


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Sooo handsome! Yay for you! Can't wait to hear more about him.


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

I forgot to say. Congratulations!!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

He is 16 weeks old 

Thank you for all the compliments. I am thrilled he is finally here.


----------



## DoubleRR (Mar 17, 2009)

Just beautiful--love those eyes.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Awww, another beautiful silver!! I am really finding that silver is one of my favorite poodle colors. 
Congratulations on your new family member!!


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

He's so beautiful. I love his eyes. And his silver face is so striking. What about Sterling for a name - good for a silver.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

The breeder thinks he might be a blue, you think he could be silver? Either way i'd be happy!


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

I don't know much about poodle colours. Just seems because his face is so light that he'd be silver. BlueFox's T is a blue and his face is much darker.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

congrats he is such a doll


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

A few more pics just because I simply CANNOT stop taking photos of him!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh, and my boyfriend keeps insisting on the name Vega and he really didn't want a "girls" dog but he's the one currently curled up on the couch with him! So, i figured at least he could name him! I also like the name, and we kept calling him random names and he perked up and came to that one, so I think he likes it too.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Aidan said:


> Oh, and my boyfriend keeps insisting on the name Vega and he really didn't want a "girls" dog but he's the one currently curled up on the couch with him! So, i figured at least he could name him! I also like the name, and we kept calling him random names and he perked up and came to that one, so I think he likes it too.



That is so funny. My husband is 100% outdoorsman. When I told him we were going to have poodles the reception was less than enthusiastic to say the least. Well, after we had the first one for a couple of weeks, I found him hugging him and loving on him. Then we got our second one. Now he boasts about our poodles to everyone! So funny!! They just steal your heart away.

I love your pics of your baby. He is a lovely puppy and should grow into a handsome adult. I really think he is silver. My sister's six month old is silver and his muzzle looks to be the same color as her's. My six month old, Billy, is a blue and he is much darker at this age in his muzzle than your fellow is. People who are not familiar with the colors mistake him for black. I posted pictures of all of our family (poodles) under a thread called 'the rest of the gang'. You can see pics of Billy and Grace (the silver) there.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Yay!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

He is too adorable. His face does look lighter than T's but photos can be soo deceptive. He could still be a blue and end up really light by the time he is finished changing, which would be beautiful. Blue or Silver I think he will be a beautiful colour.

Can't wait to watch all these babies grow :smile:


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I really wasn't looking for a color so much as a personality type and he fits it so far! He's very energetic this morning and does seem to enjoy fetching things and bringing them back! So, I am VERY pleased. I'll take some pics at the park today. Maybe some good natural light will help show the colors better!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow ...he is very pretty. I think he probably is a blue. Plus he's been getting short shaves on the face and I believe that brings out the color faster. 

Congrats ....he's a handsome guy!


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

He is absolutely adorable.
Very handsome boy.
I too think that he will be a blue.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Aidan said:


> I really wasn't looking for a color so much as a personality type and he fits it so far! He's very energetic this morning and does seem to enjoy fetching things and bringing them back! So, I am VERY pleased. I'll take some pics at the park today. Maybe some good natural light will help show the colors better!


I am glad to read that you were more interested in personality than color. My sister and I felt the same way. I read somewhere on my perusing the web last month on "poodle color" someone's posting about "why is their poodle getting lighter", it was about 6 months old and was upset because the person bought it for the color and that even though this person would still take proper care of her dog, she did not feel the same about it anymore". That is soooo sad and the wrong reason to buy any dog and it bothered me to read that! 

We were looking for a particular type of personality and good breeding over color and we couldn't be happier with our crew. We don't love them BECAUSE of their color, but their color is a bonus to the dog we love.

After looking at the new pics you posted, he may well be a blue, it is hard to tell from pics when they are young, but I don't see the silver in the legs and his face does have more of a "blue" look than silver. The first pics you posted, his face looked extremely light silver, but in these pics it doesn't. BUT, either way, he is extremely handsome and he looks like a very sweet boy!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I knew I preferred a darker coat of any kind. I LOVE the white coat but I knew anytime the dog was looking brownish or red i'd have to bathe him, etc... and my backyard has hardly any grass, so every time it rains my dogs have a field day running through the mud. I let them do it because they're dogs! They have a good and fun time, the cleaning isn't so fun but as long as they had a blast it's worth it to me.

The breeder had another blue and a creme parti that I adored but this one was definitely the one for me. Even when I went to pick him up he was following me all around her house sniffing my feet, etc.. some of the other pups would come up but were a bit skittish around me, but not this one! It's like he knew he was mine. :knuddel:


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh! He is beautiful!!! My goodness!!!:high5:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Aidan said:


> I knew I preferred a darker coat of any kind. I LOVE the white coat but I knew anytime the dog was looking brownish or red i'd have to bathe him, etc... and my backyard has hardly any grass, so every time it rains my dogs have a field day running through the mud. I let them do it because they're dogs! They have a good and fun time, the cleaning isn't so fun but as long as they had a blast it's worth it to me.
> 
> The breeder had another blue and a creme parti that I adored but this one was definitely the one for me. Even when I went to pick him up he was following me all around her house sniffing my feet, etc.. some of the other pups would come up but were a bit skittish around me, but not this one! It's like he knew he was mine. :knuddel:


I'm so happy for you!

That's pretty much the way it went when we went to get our last baby. I had it in mind that I really wanted the cream that I saw advertised but when I got there everything changed. I wasn't thinking of adding an abstract to the group but this beautiful, little black and white female stole my heart and came home with me. She had all of the qualities that I was looking for; the cream did not. You want a dog you are going to love forever and color is not the deciding factor in that. Good for you for going with your heart and getting the right match for you.


----------

